# Tippler?



## moose312 (Aug 12, 2014)

can someone ID my newly bought pigeon the seller said it was a tipper


----------



## willygog (Apr 22, 2014)

I had tipplers years ago, and they look just like the ones i had, i would guess that they are indeed tipplers..


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

very nice pigeons


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

They look like tipplers , are the eyes bull or white....Maybe bad pic....Good Tipplers have white in the eyes.....


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

could be budepests same shape of head ?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Probably are Tipplers, look like them. Body, not color is the telling point.


----------

